# OneFineAcre Spring 2015 Kidding Thread - Seperating and weaning babies 1st cut of alfalfa



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

Figured I'd start a "proper" kidding thread.  Clara Belle kidded on Feb 7th and her bucklings are a month old today.  I posted on my farm thread instead of doing a kidding thread because there was going be a pretty big gap between babies.  Well Ginger kidded today and we have 4 more due starting in 10 days.

So, here was Clara Belle's boys when born.  They were 3-2 oz and 3-7 oz.




 



 



 

A month later they are 9-6 oz and 9-12 oz.



 



 




 



 



 

So, that's the update, more to follow


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

So "Fat Clara Belle is starting to look like a proper dairy goat.  Very excited, she has her mothers udder, very plump, plumb teats.  Was watching her and her mom walk across the field today and they look almost identical.  This is a good thing, her mom Zamia is a finished grand champion. 





 

So, I noticed Clara Belle's hair was kind of thin looking on part of her back, like she was losing hair.  Here is why. 



 

He rides her everywhere.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

So, Ginger kidded today. She is 6 years old and this is her 5th freshening.  Single doe, Single doe, Twins doe and buck, Single Doe and today....... Twins a doe and buck.  Perfect, we are keeping both of them. Buckling came first weighed 4-4oz and doe came second 4-14 oz.  A little unusual the doe being larger than the buck.
But they are beautiful


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 7, 2015)

Congratulations! 

Those are some big babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Those are some big babies!



Ginger's a big girl. 

I've never seen babies nurse so fast, like 15 minutes after being born, or nurse so much initially.  They usually find the teat and nurse a couple of times and then go to sleep.  You know being born is tiring.  These two nursed and nursed and never took that first nap until about 3 hours later.

And, do I have my goats trained or what?  They both kidded on Saturday around 3 pm on nice pleasant days.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 7, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Ginger's a big girl.
> 
> I've never seen babies nurse so fast, like 15 minutes after being born, or nurse so much initially.  They usually find the teat and nurse a couple of times and then go to sleep.  You know being born is tiring.  These two nursed and nursed and never took that first nap until about 3 hours later.
> 
> And, do I have my goats trained or what?  They both kidded on Saturday around 3 pm on nice pleasant days.


The other goats are going to hear that and make you pay!

(We've never had a birth between 9pm and 9 am. I like that. Don't tell my goats!)


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 7, 2015)

Uh oh... I think FHF is right... your gonna pay for that one! 
Our last one here went the other day when it was gorgeous out!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

@Fullhousefarm
The buckling is the lighter colored one.  He's blonde like Lord Drinian.
He is Lord Drinian's uncle after all.  He and Taffy are full brother and sister.
Very similar looking.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is blast from the past.
Ginger as a 3 year old


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

In many ways, Ginger is my best goat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 7, 2015)

Now come on... you can't leave it at that! 



OneFineAcre said:


> In many ways, Ginger is my best goat.



and...... finish the story.  She is a pretty goat and has such a feminine soft look.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Now come on... you can't leave it at that!
> 
> 
> 
> and...... finish the story.  She is a pretty goat and has such a feminine soft look.




Coleus is the most pleasing looking goat to my eye, don't care what the judges say.
She is very dainty, fined boned, dairy, and feminine looking.  But the reason she isn't a finished champion is because she lacks in body capacity and dairy strength.

Ginger on the other hand is a very powerful, strong animal, a lot of body capacity, while at the same time being very feminine and dairy.  Plus, she is very efficient.  She packs in grass hay and does fine off of 12% feed peaks at over 2 quarts per day and never loses body condition.  Plus she never has had a single issue with worms.  She is exactly what you want for a homestead milker.

Plus, she is 6 years old and kidded 5 times, and she just squirts babies out, never had a single issue kidding

The reason Zamia does so well in the show ring, is she is about right in the middle of those two goats.  She's the best of both worlds.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 7, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> So "Fat Clara Belle is starting to look like a proper dairy goat.  Very excited, she has her mothers udder, very plump, plumb teats.  Was watching her and her mom walk across the field today and they look almost identical.  This is a good thing, her mom Zamia is a finished grand champion. View attachment 7948
> 
> View attachment 7949
> 
> ...


Goats will be goats. LOL!!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 7, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> So, Ginger kidded today. She is 6 years old and this is her 5th freshening.  Single doe, Single doe, Twins doe and buck, Single Doe and today....... Twins a doe and buck.  Perfect, we are keeping both of them. Buckling came first weighed 4-4oz and doe came second 4-14 oz.  A little unusual the doe being larger than the buck.
> But they are beautiful
> 
> View attachment 7951
> ...


Congratulations on two darling kids, OFA! 

They look so sweet!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 7, 2015)

Cute kids and to someone who raises standards they are TINY and that makes them even cuter. Congratulations to the new mom, and you too.

My next round of kids starts in about 10 days. Really not looking forward to this. I like them born and nursing, not being born. The stress just about kills me. Need to get the cameras back up this week.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 8, 2015)

They look nice! Good thing  we aren't buying any outside babies this year. None. That's the deal I made with my daughter and I just have to keep my end. Next year- bwahahaha. I'm thinking a bred yearling Lamancha from Ohio.

Is it bad that our babies are big and I am ready for our second batch in 12 or so days? Thankfully it shouldnt be freezing out this time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2015)

I got a few more pictures of Gingers. The first two are the boy.  He is lighter in color.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 9, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I got a few more pictures of Gingers. The first two are the boy.  He is lighter in color.
> View attachment 7995
> 
> View attachment 7996
> ...


Just too darn CUTE!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 9, 2015)

He looks so much like our second triplet. 

Congrats on the healthy babies- and it looks like you might get more girls this year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 15, 2015)

Taffy had a buckling and doeling today
Fortunato is the sire
4-3  oz boy
2-13 oz girl
About 5 pm and real easy, fast kidding 
Will post pictures tomorrow
Cookies ligaments are gone and she is in stall tonight


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations OFA!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!  Dontcha just love it when it goes exactly like it's supposed to!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry, all the pictures are a little blurry.
So, let me tell you more about how fast the kidding was.  I had just checked her like 5 minutes before. I was straightening some stuff in the garage and I thought I heard her making some noise, so I went around to check and there was already a bubble out.

I ran to the house to get Maurine.  Grabbed some towels and ran back out.  2 minutes tops and she had already had the first one and was standing cleaning him off.

Maurine bumped her belly and thought there was going to be another.  But she was standing up, so I went into the house to grab my phone.  When I came back out she had already had the girl.  Maurine said she didn't even lay down, just squatted like she was peeing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2015)

congrats!

Glad you are getting some does!

Most of our Nigies stand up for kidding too, glad to hear we aren't the only ones.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats on all the new arrivals!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2015)

They are all so cute!  Ginger's boy is a nice, stocky goat.  I don't know how much the dairy world values those nice thick legs, solidly under him but I look at him and say Nice!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> They are all so cute!  Ginger's boy is a nice, stocky goat.  I don't know how much the dairy world values those nice thick legs, solidly under him but I look at him and say Nice!


We like him too
We are going to keep both of them


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new kiddos. Glad you are getting some does.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookie just had a girl
She's always had singles
Let's hope for another


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

She had another girl but she is tiny
I mean tiny

Not doing well


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 16, 2015)

and


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

2nd girl didn't make it
She never stood a chance, She only weighed 15.8 oz
Never had that happen
Her heart was beating but she struggled to ever take a breath as much as we tried 

Other girl is good
Weighed 3-13 oz perfectly normal


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry OFA. Still sad. 
It does make you wonder doesn't it. She always has singles and this time a twin but very small. 
It is like those quads... 2 at 3.3 and the other 2 identical and both roughly 1.10. 

Glad for a single healthy doeling for you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry about the little one - amazing how tiny


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Sorry OFA. Still sad.
> It does make you wonder doesn't it. She always has singles and this time a twin but very small.
> It is like those quads... 2 at 3.3 and the other 2 identical and both roughly 1.10.
> 
> Glad for a single healthy doeling for you.


That had struck me too that she had always had singles
Who was that with the 1.1 quads?
Smallest quad we've ever had was 2-2oz?
I read on another forum that the smallest they ever had make it was 1-8oz
This one looked fully formed but I don't think her lungs were fully developed


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

As soon as she was born Maurine said "oh no"  She knew immediately 
It's very sad


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 16, 2015)

so sorry to hear


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 16, 2015)

I am so sorry...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2015)

Well Moompie is up next
First Freshener
No ligaments
Zamia is next
Based on udder she will probably not go until the weekend


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 16, 2015)

Just found your thread. Congratulations on all the beautiful babies nd sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 17, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> 2nd girl didn't make it
> She never stood a chance, She only weighed 15.8 oz
> Never had that happen
> Her heart was beating but she struggled to ever take a breath as much as we tried
> ...



So sorry you lost one. We had a very similar birth yesterday. One preemie made it and the other didn't and one full size bouncing buckling!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

I only got a couple of pics of Cookie's baby yesterday yesterday because of the issue with the little one and then it got dark.










Here's one picture of the little one.  Her heart beat for about 15 minutes and Maurine kept rubbing her and trying to get her to breath the whole time.  She even tried to blow some breaths in to her like mouth to mouth.  I don't think her lungs were fully developed.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Ginger's were a week old Saturday.

Boy


 

Girl


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 17, 2015)

wow, that is tiny


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Taffy's girl



 

Boy.  He's kind of gray. Never really seen one his color


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 17, 2015)

I like his color!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't got home yet but Maurine called
Moonpie had twin does


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like your doe to buck ratio is a little better this year! Whoo hoo!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> I like his color!


Me too


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Sounds like your doe to buck ratio is a little better this year! Whoo hoo!


Right now 5 girls 4 boys
If the other girl had lived would be 6 girls
Fortunato has great ratio now as sire
Counting the people we leased him too and the little girl that didn't make it 7-3 girls
Woo hoo indeed


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Moonpies girls are great
Will load pics tomorrow I got a
Few today
3-0 oz
3-2 oz
Solid dark, dark, dark brown almost look black
Not a trace of white not even frosting on the ears
Identical to each other, don't know how to tell apart
I think we will just have to pick one for birth order for the tattoos


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> So sorry you lost one. We had a very similar birth yesterday. One preemie made it and the other didn't and one full size bouncing buckling!


Are they really premies?
She was full term
She seemed almost like she was premature
Need to talk to our vet friend
I


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2015)

Like I said, you can't tell them apart.  I know a lot of people like tri-color, but I love my two solid black goats.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 19, 2015)

I've missed updates on this the past couple of weeks - haven't been getting the alerts.  Sounds like a bunch has happened - so congratulations on the good and sorry for the no so good .  All those beautiful colors - the gray and black are particularly striking!  Also happy to hear you have a better doe ratio this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 19, 2015)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I've missed updates on this the past couple of weeks - haven't been getting the alerts.  Sounds like a bunch has happened - so congratulations on the good and sorry for the no so good .  All those beautiful colors - the gray and black are particularly striking!  Also happy to hear you have a better doe ratio this year.


Thank you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2015)

We are pretty darn sure that Moonpies twins are identical twins. I I read that about 1 in 89 goat twins are identical.  
Will try to get better pics this weekend.

Zamia is due next.  Probably this weekend.  Then Coleus a few days after that.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2015)

In a bit of a bind
Zamia's udder really bloomed today
And ligs are softened
Don't have an open kidding stall 
Had room to build 5 but only got 3 finished
Framed up the 4 th one tonight
Clara Belles have already been moved out on schedule and we had to move Gingers out early
Zamia please wait until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2015)

If the weather is nice, I wouldn't worry about kidding stalls.  We have two with 43 breeding does.  For the most part, I don't move them in until they kid.  I move one doe out when a new one is moved in.  Sometimes I double up if I must.  Only had a problem last year in the bitter cold, two does in a single stall kidded on the same day- and both does raised all four kids.  I had to run DNA to find out whose kids were whose.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 21, 2015)

I had a similar birthing stall problem last year.  I found that as long as the goat not in a birthing stall was an experienced mom, it was ok.  Sometimes the new moms do better with a smaller, enclosed space when they and the babies are learning how nursing works.  Best of luck - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Finished stall at 1 pm
Labor started at 2pm


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Got a boy


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Afraid that might be it
Happy for a healthy baby and easy birth but really wanted a girl from ZamIa


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats on the healthy arrival....I'm sure he is a cutie


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Well he is a cutie.  Beautiful Chamoise.  Not sure if he is blue eyed or not.  Maurine says no, so probably not they look blue to me.  4-15 oz. 
And I hate to rub it in, but all of my babies have been born between 2-6 pm.  If you've followed the thread I've had great birthing pics.  We were really hoping for a buck and a doe, were going to keep both.  Guess we'll just have to be happy with the buck.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

This is Cookies doeling.  Going to name her Lulabye.  She eats, then sleeps, eats, then sleeps.  She wouldn't get up to have her picture taken.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Taffy's Babies


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Coleus's girls.  So, maybe not identical.  One looks black while the other is dark brown.

Edit: oops
Moonpie's babies not Coleus
Coleus is grand dam
She is solid black 






Look at her topline and legs.


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Ginger's babies.  Two weeks old.  9 lbs each.  A little over double their birth weight.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2015)

Clara Belle's babies.  15 and 16 lbs.  6 weeks old today and 4x birth weight.

Fat Clara Belle isn't fat anymore, these boys are working on her.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 21, 2015)

What a beautiful collection of kids!  You should be very proud.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats! 


OneFineAcre said:


> Coleus's girls  Look at her topline and legs.



I noticed that right away!
Pretty sure Coleus is one of my daughter favorites of your does.

Looking great!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 22, 2015)

What a great looking bunch!

I'd be happy with day time kidding for sure


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 22, 2015)

What cute kids, and so many of them!!  Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I noticed that right away!
> ...


Coleus is my favorite too


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I noticed that right away!
> ...


Oops 
They aren't Coleus girls they are Moonpie's
Coleus is their grand dam


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 22, 2015)

How's Taffy's kids doing- she's the one with the blue/gray buckling right?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 22, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> How's Taffy's kids doing- she's the one with the blue/gray buckling right?



They're great
He's going to have a bad afternoon though
Disbudding


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 22, 2015)

poor guy- hope it all goes well- ours wasn't to happy but seemed to forget about it soon enough!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 22, 2015)

Yay for all the babies! So cute.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2015)

Coleus had quads
2 boys
2 girls
Kind of rough going
2nd kid was big boy and rump first legs underneath breach and was in there awhile about
30 mins after first
Maurine wasn't home 
4th kid was too but smaller
They all seem ok
Probably going to have vet out tomorrow to check Coleus like I said rough on her


----------



## Marge23 (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2015)

2-1
1-14
2-11
2-5


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad they all made it! Glad Coleus is doing ok. 
Yes that sounds very rough. Poor girl. 
So did you push him back in and pull the legs out from under him?  Hard with big hands, I always feel sorry for the doe when a man's hands have to do the pulling. 

Like you, I like 2! 3 is ok but 4 always a worry.

You are getting some does this year! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats  and hope your doe is okay after the rough delivery.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Glad they all made it! Glad Coleus is doing ok.
> Yes that sounds very rough. Poor girl.
> So did you push him back in and pull the legs out from under him?  Hard with big hands, I always feel sorry for the doe when a man's hands have to do the pulling.
> 
> ...


You think I did it??
I don't know nothin bout birthin no babies 
No Maurine is the one who births the babies
 Yea she got legs pointed right
I literally had to hold her in a headlock from front
I put her head on my shoulder with my right arm over top and my left arm underneath
With her screaming in my ear
It was pretty bad
I hate quads
She has had trips, quads, trips and quads
She is an ovulating machine


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2015)

She's chewing her cud and they are all nursing really well


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness - glad they all made it ok and mom seems to be doing well.  Will you leave them all on her?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> You think I did it??
> I don't know nothin bout birthin no babies
> No Maurine is the one who births the babies
> Yea she got legs pointed right
> ...



 and  Headlock.... ok so I'm thinking it'd been easier for you to go in. Do you still have your hearing?

How is she this am? I always worry if they had to push too hard.
Good weights too. Sounds like you have an itty bitty in there! 
 where are our pics?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2015)

Congratulations!    Pics?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 24, 2015)

Congratulations! She likes to have litters.
I agree that twins are great! Triplets were fine too, but we sold one at two weeks and that has worked out really well. Mom appreciated it for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 24, 2015)

They are doing great this morning, mom and babies.  Right now they are all nursing really well too.  We will leave them with her for now.  The last time she had quads when they got a little bigger and we didn't think she was keeping up, we supplemented the smaller ones with bottles.
With Zamia and Cookie having singles we will have the milk.  Maurine milked 4 cups of colostrum from Zamia 24 hours after she kidded.

I will try to get better pics this afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

Now they are CUTE! 
Who is the sire?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 24, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Now they are CUTE!
> Who is the sire?



Big Brown. 
He's my blue eyed buck.  Forgot to mention, two of the kids are blue eyed, one buck one doe.
Rosemary is Big Browns dam and his sire is Woodhaven Farm Luzifer Blue.

These pics are when he was a yearling.  He's two now.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow - that is so impressive!  Nursing quads!  And 2 boys, 2 girls - what fun. Congratulations.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2015)

They look like peanut butter cups, all swirly.  Mail me one!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 24, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> They look like peanut butter cups, all swirly.  Mail me one!



Will do.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 25, 2015)

The quads are doing great, and Coleus is too.
After talking to the vet, he ended up not coming out. Didn't feel a need to.
We had already given her a round of antibiotics.  We automatically treat with antibiotics if we have to reach in to re-position a kid.
Her temp was 101.9, she was eating, chewing cud, pooping, peeing, and taking care of the babies.  So, no need to spend the money on a farm call  at this time.

The kids are all nursing well.  They've already got a routine in place.  The littlest girl and the biggest buck are in sync.  They nurse together.  And, then the other two nurse together. 

Of all the multiple births she's had, this is the first time she's had a problem.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 25, 2015)

That so great!  I'm always impressed with a doe that care for all her quads.  She's a keeper!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad she is doing well. 
Not to be a bother but more pics really are in order here.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Glad she is doing well.
> Not to be a bother but more pics really are in order here.



I only got pics of one yesterday.  This one was the "trouble maker" who jammed up the birth canal.  He has very interesting markings.  We are calling it a "cape" on his head, and he has moonspots and blue eyes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!
My DD said we she saw the first pics... I think that one has moonspots.  She has a good eye. I can see them _now._ 
Hope he ends up a breeding quality for you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

So when will he be showing up on my doorstep?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> So when will he be showing up on my doorstep?


Are you sure he's the one you want?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

Him and all of the rest....I think I need counseling or some kind of "patch".


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

He is really handsome!  Markings don't contribute to milking or show quality but he is so striking and I bet he has good dairy lines.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> He is really handsome!  Markings don't contribute to milking or show quality but he is so striking and I bet he has good dairy lines.


Coleus is my Rosasharn girl.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

You

Are

Killing

Me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

I am getting a buck out of Desert Nanny this year http://desertnanny.net/  and am keeping my one buckling who I think will be a good pick.  We have one other guy that I am going to use for one more year before moving him on.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Coleus is my Rosasharn girl.



that's neat! Our 1 doe has Rosasharn on the sire side


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 26, 2015)

The babies are so cute and adorable!!!!!!   I leave quads on my kikos all the time.  Never had a problem before last year with the bitter cold for weeks on end.  They look great and so dang cute!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> I am getting a buck out of Desert Nanny this year http://desertnanny.net/  and am keeping my one buckling who I think will be a good pick.  We have one other guy that I am going to use for one more year before moving him on.



Nice.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> that's neat! Our 1 doe has Rosasharn on the sire side


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

We have a little breather and I guess I can hold off on that last stall we won't really need it this year
But just a little breather
Cocoa is due April 3rd and Daisy April 6th
Rosemary didn't settle first time and her new due date is in June
We were thinking about breeding two of our yearlings Molly and Shea to kid in Sept but with everything going on haven't caught them in heat if it doesn't work out no big deal
Not like I really need any more 
Right now we are at 7 girls 7 boys


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> I am getting a buck out of Desert Nanny this year http://desertnanny.net/  and am keeping my one buckling who I think will be a good pick.  We have one other guy that I am going to use for one more year before moving him on.


We are keeping Zanias buck and Gingers
The rest.... I'm not going to list any for sale as bucks
If someone contacted me that wanted one then that's another story
Someone in Ohio got a buckling from me from Rosie last year that he lost in a fire and there 6 year old was devastated and I told them I would give ther son another and I think they are going to get one
Tell you what Pearce if he looks like he might be a good one and you can get him to Indiana I'll give him to you
I can probably get him as far as Ohio


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

OMIGAWD!!!  Are you serious!  Where in Ohio would he be!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> OMIGAWD!!!  Are you serious!  Where in Ohio would he be!



Bowling Green I think
Yeah I'm serious
But if it were me I'd probably want  Taffys if I were you


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

That is only a little bit from me really!  WOOOOOOTT!  I don't know what to say.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> That is only a little bit from me really!  WOOOOOOTT!  I don't know what to say.


Well they aren't going any where any time soon
So let's see what they look like in a few weeks
My theory is I'd rather give a nice buckling to a show family in another state than wether them
If they do well for you probably worth more to me in the long run
Or maybe that's why I'm not making money as a goat farmer


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha my MIL made a remark about us  making a killing on goats.  I gently told her that couldn't be further from the truth.   Worth it to us though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 27, 2015)

And since I am going to be showing my bucks, your name might just POP out there in ring.  Well I'm on board!  Whenever your friends are ready to travel, we will be there.  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2015)

So, the littlest quad doeling was clearly "off" Friday evening, and as I told someone with one that small and young, "off" can quickly become "dead".
The weather turned nasty on Friday, in the 70's and sunny on Thursday and raining, windy, and 40 degrees Friday.
I think that played a part.
And, we figured out she just wasn't getting enough to eat.

So, Friday evening we got her to take a little bit in a bottle.  Her little butt  was kind of wet so we gave her some scour halt (spectromycin) and some pepto.
We thought about bringing her in the house, but by 1am she was sleeping soundly and cozy with her siblings.

So, Saturday we separated the two biggest kids and put them in another stall.  They will both take a bottle enthusiastically, and left the two littlest ones with Mom.
Even the second smallest one seems a lot stronger than her.

She is doing better.  She is nursing good, and peeing and pooping,  but I still wouldn't say she is out of the woods yet.  Everyone keep your fingers crossed.

This is her and the other little buckling.










And here's the two larger ones.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 30, 2015)

Some beautiful markings.  Prayers and fingers crossed for your little girl!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad they are all still doing well. 
They are really a beautiful group! 
I understand why you are keeping so many this year, not only are you able to really build your line but have the space to do so and can really see what you are liking with the breeding line ups!
Got to be very exciting for you all! 

We did bring in our little quad girl that is teeny tiny when it went down to 24 the other night. A sweater couldn't keep her warm. Downside to this bottle feeding thing. They don't have momma


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Glad they are all still doing well.
> They are really a beautiful group!
> I understand why you are keeping so many this year, not only are you able to really build your line but have the space to do so and can really see what you are liking with the breeding line ups!
> Got to be very exciting for you all!
> ...


Yeah, we are going to keep a few for sure.
But, thinking about re-homing a couple too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2015)

So, Fat Clare Belle is definitely not fat anymore.  She has done a fantastic job as a first freshener raising two very healthy bucklings.  



 



 







 

So, I never got any really good pictures of Cookie's doeling because of the little tiny one that didn't make it.  But, she is really pretty and super friendly unlike her mom.



 



 

Moonpie is a first freshener too who was the runt of quads herself.  But, she had two 3lb twins and has done a great job with them too.  Keeping her condition up pretty well too.

These are the "identical" twins.  And I tell you sometimes they look dark brown, sometimes black.  Either way they are beautiful.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2015)

Taffy's buckling is gorgeous.  He's grey and I've never had one quite his color.
He is also put together very well too.  You can tell in these pictures that he is super nice.


----------



## Marge23 (Mar 30, 2015)

Super cute babies you have! Congrats!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 30, 2015)

Great looking buckling!  His color is fantastic!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 30, 2015)

He is striking!  Very well put together.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2015)

I got a few more pics yesterday afternoon of some of the other kids.

Ginger's twins doe and buckling. 


 



 



 

Zamia's buckling



 



 



 

The two biggest of Coleus quads.  We are separating them during the day and bottle feeding, but putting them back with mom and the two little siblings at night.


----------



## Marge23 (Mar 31, 2015)

That last one is so pretty!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2015)

Good news 
The littlest quad is noticeably better
Pulling the two bigger ones has made a difference
She weighed 1-14 at birth
She only weighed 2-2 on Friday
But is 2-10 today day eight
The two biggest were already over 4 on Friday and the little buckling was 3


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 31, 2015)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad to hear the smallest one is doing better!!

Taffy's buckling is such a neat color!

Great pictures.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 6, 2015)

We were at 7 boys and 7 girls.  Well, now it's 10 boys and 7 girls.

Cocoa's ligaments were gone this morning so we put her in a stall before we left this morning.  Maurine went home around 1pm just as she was delivering the last of triplet bucklings.

2-5 oz
2-13 oz
3-1 oz.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 6, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Apr 6, 2015)

Glad all the little guys are healthy and happy.  What cuties!


----------



## Marge23 (Apr 6, 2015)

Awww congarts. They are so pretty! Nice colors.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 6, 2015)

The 3 newest are doing great


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2015)

I got a couple more pictures yesterday of Cocoa's triplets.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 7, 2015)

Very neat that they are all different colors!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm back on the net after a long time gone and just caught up on your thread.  what an adorable bunch of babies and such beautiful mamas too.  you could almost convince me to get "little" goats if i could find some like yours around here.  they are so nice.  congrats on them all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2015)

Such cutie patooties!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2015)

Very handsome!   You have more to go?  Hope you get some balance in your ratios if you do


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Very handsome!   You have more to go?  Hope you get some balance in your ratios if you do



2 to go.
Daisy's ligaments were gone this morning.  Just texted Maurine and she was going home to check her.  So, 3 does will get us all even. 
Really though, would prefer just two.

After that Rosemary is due in June sometime, she didn't settle first breeding attempt.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 7, 2015)

If Pearce didn't have dibs on those moonspots, I really think he would want to fly to california ...... I  heard there are some pretty little does out here that go gaga over some spots! (Or maybe it's me that gets silly over spots....  )

Pretty kids out of some really nice does!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

So, the littlest quad that weighed 1-14 oz has taken a bad turn. On day 4 we separated the two larger kids because they would take a bottle and left the two littlest with her.  Over the following days she seemed better.  She was nursing strongly, and went from 1-14 to 2-2 to 2-6 and at 10 days old she was 2-13.  Not great, but progress.  In the mean time, all of the others, the littlest who stayed with mom full time and the others that were bottle fed grew exponentially. All had doubled weight by 10 days.
But, you could always tell that she never got playful and bouncy like the others.

So, she weighed 2-13 at day 10 a couple of days later she was still 2-13 and yesterday she was down to 2-11.
And, it appears she has now stopped eating.

For all of those days she nursed good, peed, pooped and never had a temperature.
So, I don't know what you can do when they seem to be doing the right things.

At this point, we don't think it really ever was an issue of her not getting enough to eat.  Feel now that it was always something bigger.  Looking at her poo and it has gotten very pale.  Not typical baby yellow, but almost white.  Wonder if she has ever metabolized her food properly or if there is something going on with her liver?

We gave her some nutri-drench this morning.
When do you give up?
I'm totally depressed about it.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish I had some advice, but I don't have experience with that. I'm sorry she's having so many problems.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 8, 2015)

Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh no, poor baby    

Maybe B-complex? Jumpstart plus? I don't know. 
Have you talked to Dr. C?

Hoping for the best.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh no, poor baby
> 
> Maybe B-complex? Jumpstart plus? I don't know.
> Have you talked to Dr. C?
> ...



The thing is that everything was tracking positive until yesterday, but now seems to be going downhill pretty fast.  I asked my wife today had she talked to Dr. C  or should she, and she had a pretty dim view as to the value of that at this point.  She's been the main nurse mother for her the last 10 days and tends to be a little less emotional about this than I am.  Seems backward hunh?
She is the one who is of the opinion that there was something wrong with her from the beginning and that it's been a losing battle the whole time.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)

Hang in there.    With pale poo, even though she is very young, I would probably try DiMethox.  If she is slipping, it might be at least worth a shot.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Hang in there.    With pale poo, even though she is very young, I would probably try DiMethox.  If she is slipping, it might be at least worth a shot.


Why dimethox in the context of the pale poo?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)

The pale color could be parasite/cocci related, but she is so young, I would not think that would be the case.  In people, it is a sign of something like gallbladder issues if I remember right.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)

Is it mucusy?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Is it mucusy?


No it's actually kind of dry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

She's not going to make it
I don't know if we could or should have done something different but she's too far gone at this point
She seems peaceful right now and not to stressed so we are going leave her alone 
This sucks
I sure hate this part of having animals I'll never get used to it


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 8, 2015)

Have you looked at her eyes? Whitish/gray poop can be an indication of liver/bile duct issues. If the whites of her eyes are yellow, that could also point to liver problems.

I'm sorry that it looks like you will lose her. It's always hard, especially the not knowing what or if you could have done something differently.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> Have you looked at her eyes? Whitish/gray poop can be an indication of liver/bile duct issues. If the whites of her eyes are yellow, that could also point to liver problems.
> 
> I'm sorry that it looks like you will lose her. It's always hard, especially the not knowing what or if you could have done something differently.


We looked at her eyelids and they were nice and pink
That's a good point but she's blue eyed and I've not particularly noticed a change
But I definitely believe it is something like that but what would you do?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 8, 2015)

You'll want to check the white part of her eyes, not her eyelids or the colored areas. That's where you'd see jaundice. I have no idea what I'd do with liver issues. I'm not sure that there would be anything to do. I just always like to get as good an idea as possible of what is or is possibly wrong. I hate not knowing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 8, 2015)

So sorry OFA. 

Sometimes they can look fine on the outside but ya never know inside.
We had a doeling born a few years back she didn't thrive and she died on the 3rd day. We sent her in for necropsy... the actual cause was miconium ingestion etc... BUT they said she would have died anyway between 3wks and 6 weeks... she had underdeveloped kidneys.

Sounds like your little girl has something of internally. Still sucks, and like you said... you never get use to it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> So sorry OFA.
> 
> Sometimes they can look fine on the outside but ya never know inside.
> We had a doeling born a few years back she didn't thrive and she died on the 3rd day. We sent her in for necropsy... the actual cause was miconium ingestion etc... BUT they said she would have died anyway between 3wks and 6 weeks... she had underdeveloped kidneys.
> ...



Yep


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> We looked at her eyelids and they were nice and pink
> That's a good point but she's blue eyed and I've not particularly noticed a change
> But I definitely believe it is something like that but what would you do?



We will definitely take her to the lab to find out
There may have been something that could have been done so we will know next time
Or maybe not and we will know there was nothing that could have been done


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> So sorry OFA.
> 
> Sometimes they can look fine on the outside but ya never know inside.
> We had a doeling born a few years back she didn't thrive and she died on the 3rd day. We sent her in for necropsy... the actual cause was miconium ingestion etc... BUT they said she would have died anyway between 3wks and 6 weeks... she had underdeveloped kidneys.
> ...


You know what 
I hope I don't ever get used to it


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry she wont make it, very sad 

The day you get use to this kind of thing (death) is the day you get out of raising any kind of animal.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 8, 2015)

So sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sorry she wont make it, very sad
> 
> The day you get use to this kind of thing (death) is the day you get out of raising any kind of animal.


I hope your little Bunny is doing well


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)

Very sorry OFA.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 8, 2015)

well that just stinks!  poor baby girl and poor you for having to watch her go.  so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2015)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their kind thoughts.
She did die early this morning.  
But, Coleus's other 3 are doing super.  Really healthy.
Taking her to the state lab to see if we can find out what the problem was.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2015)

Ahhhh, so sorry.  Will be interesting to find out what went wrong.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats always a bummer. I hate when the babies don't make it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2015)

After a depressing morning, some happy news.
When Maurine got home from taking the quad that died to the state lab for necropsy, Daisy had just delivered twins.  A doe and a buckling. Both big and strong.  She sent these to me, I don't even know which is which.
Big looking kids too.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats! Like the colors!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry about the quad 

Congrats on 2 healthy kids!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry about your little one.   Happy to see you got a couple more big, healthy kids.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Glad for twins to help with the loss of the quad....they look great!!!  Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 9, 2015)

Cute Cute Cute!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry about the little one     I know you did all you could.  Hope you find out what was going on, and congrats on the twins!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm also sorry to hear about losing one of your baby goats!  It must be so hard to lose them!
Congrats on the baby boy and girl!! They're cute! Love Daisy's coloring as well!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 10, 2015)

We got a call from the lab yesterday afternoon with a preliminary finding that has to be confirmed with lab work.

We are feeling pretty bad now, because something could have been done, and we feel like we really messed up.

They said she had White Muscle disease which most of you know is caused by a deficiency in either Selenium or Vitamin E.  An injection of BO-SE probably when we first noticed she was off could have made a difference.

I've read a lot of people on here recommend giving an injection of BO-SE with weak kids.  We've never really dealt with a weak kid and honestly we didn't even think about it.  It never even crossed our mind.

Our entire herd gets a BO-SE injection every year, and when we had herd health check done this past fall we did a mineral analysis on a sample of our animals an none showed a deficiency.  Coleus was not one of the animals we sampled.  Vet said the fact that she is such a hard working goat could be a factor.  4 freshenings, Triplets, Quads, Triplets, Quads that's a lot of babies and she makes a lot of milk.

Our BO-SE is passed expiration.  Maurine is meeting the vet this afternoon to get a new bottle.  He recommended we go ahead and give all of our animals an injection.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2015)

A very wise person once said that "a mistake is only a mistake if you fail to learn from it". 

As animal lovers we tend to beat ourselves up when something goes wrong and we feel like we could have done something to prevent it.  It was a learning experience and something you will never forget.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 10, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. I understand the not even thinking about it because we do the analysis too and you kinda go off of that. Then add the fact that she was little and a quad. 
We learn from each other, and this will make me look a bit closer too as I am sure will many. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> A very wise person once said that "a mistake is only a mistake if you fail to learn from it".
> 
> As animal lovers we tend to beat ourselves up when something goes wrong and we feel like we could have done something to prevent it.  It was a learning experience and something you will never forget.



x2


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 10, 2015)

so sorry about how things have turned out.  because we are in that borderline area i make it a habit to give the girls their bo-se about a month before they kid.  don't know if it helps but know it doesn't hurt.  sad but good lesson for all of us.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 10, 2015)

We talked to our friend in the goat club who is also a vet ( his wife is a vet too)
He was very skeptical of the preliminary findings considering the other 3 babies and all of the other babies from this spring are very healthy
All of our babies this spring have doubled weight in 10 days and the other 3 quads have almost tripled in 3 weeks
He said it seemed more like an auto immune issue
Maurine had said she almost seemed like she didn't get colostrum even though we saw her nurse
He is going to call the pathologist on Monday
He really pushes the lab he thinks they look too much for obvious things
He also said it would be unusual to have one animal in herd with
WMD

On another note Daisy's buckling weighed 4-0 and the doe is 3-9
I knew they looked pretty good size


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 11, 2015)

I think it's completely possible for just one to have WMD. 

According to my reading and my vet, selenium is used up during times of stress/illness. She could have been deficient from birth, but not severely so, but given her size and all her other struggles she could have used up what little reserves she had. 

It could be a isolated incident and not a chronic definency in your herd. 

It wouldn't hurt, IMO, to give her siblings a dose of Bo-Se just in case.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> I think it's completely possible for just one to have WMD.
> 
> According to my reading and my vet, selenium is used up during times of stress/illness. She could have been deficient from birth, but not severely so, but given her size and all her other struggles she could have used up what little reserves she had.
> 
> ...


We definitely are going to give BO-SE to everyone
You make a good point


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 11, 2015)

is BO-SE something that needs to be gotten from the vet?  I know our 3 does each got a shot of it before we picked them up


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> is BO-SE something that needs to be gotten from the vet?  I know our 3 does each got a shot of it before we picked them up


You have to get from vet


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok here is. Question
What dosage of BOSE would you give ND kids who are 5,6, and 7 lbs
2 vets gave wildly different recommendations


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2015)

I know what vet I'd go with.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I know what vet I'd go with.


Well Dr C said give them a ml
Dr Y said he thought that was too much for a goat that small and would worry about selenium toxicity
He would only give about a quarter of a ml
But then Dr Y did say that Dr C was an expert on goats was an academic and that was his specialty
But Dr Y has raised and bred goats for 20 years and hasn't given any of his goats selinium for years
Mrs Dr Y pretty much focuses her work with horses and Dr Y is on contract with a couple of big hog outfits and also does horses but they own probably 50 or more goats


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 11, 2015)

Our vet has said 0.25 - 0.5 ml.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry about the loss of your little girl! 

Our BoSe Rx is 1ml per 40lb. 

For our first goat babies that had weak back legs, it was dosed at 0.2 ml for the first day and then another dose 48 hours later. ( I don't recall off the top of my head their weights.) If any kid seems to need it in a litter, I dose all the kids in that litter, including mom (if I have not given mom a dose in the month before kidding). 

I also worry about the toxicity of giving too much.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 12, 2015)

That is surprising. We only did the Selenium once here 1 month prior to breeding. The vet did not really want to give any but looked at the data for a long time and decided it was ok but only gave a LOW dose. no more than .5 to the goats... average weight was 65 lbs. some goats even less.

Have you thought of doing something like Source brand Kelp?
You can give the oatmeal kelp balls to the momma and the kids get the benefits through the milk.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 12, 2015)

We gave Coleus a ml this morning and gave the kids .2 ml yesterday 

Disbudded the two bucklings yesterday was really concerned about stressing them but they will be 3 weeks old tomorrow
The moon spotted buckling weighed 7 lbs even from 2-10 birth weight
Little buckling weighed 5-5 from 2-0 at birth

We waited way too long to disbud Zamia's buckling Zeus 
He was 3 weeks old and weighed 12 lbs big single on a high producing doe
The tip would not set cleanly on head
We made first burn as best we could and then cut the horn off
Burned two more times but still
couldnt get a clean burn
I'm afraid we will have to get
the vet to re do with a bigger tip


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 19, 2015)

Our last kids were Daisy's twins (doe and buck) and Cocoa's triplet bucklings.  With all that with the little quad dying never put updated pics.

The buckling is the one that is tri-colored white, brown and black.  The doeling is the one with more white.




 


 


 


The bucklings.


 


 


Since they are the same age, they hang together.


 




 

The 3 quads are doing great.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 19, 2015)

Such colorful kids!  It's a shame about the one quad, but glad the others are doing well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2015)

very cute, so what did you end up as far as doelings and bucklings?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 19, 2015)

11 bucks
7 does ( we had 8 the quad we lost was a doe)
We have one more due in June


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 1, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> 11 bucks
> 7 does ( we had 8 the quad we lost was a doe)
> We have one more due in June


Neat!! What time in June? Mine are due then too!
Congrats on all the kids, and sorry about the one that you lost!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (May 4, 2015)

Congrats on all your cute kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 4, 2015)

A lot of crying around here tonight
We separated Clara Belles two bucklings
They are hanging out with the big boys
Actually afraid one may have bred one of our yearlings
She is ok to breed and not a bad match but wasn't the plan
I hope he didn't get the job done and if so we think  we know which one but would have to do DNA testing to know for sure if we were going to register them


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2015)

Like I said in my last post, we had to separate Clara Belles bucklings, they are 12 weeks old.  The crying has settled down.
One of them is going to Ohio in June.  Haven't decided for sure on the other buckling.

Wouldn't normally be selling a buckling from a first freshener, but I'm actually giving this guy to the people in Ohio.  They lost one of mine in a fire this year.

But anyway, you can tell from these pictures that Clara Belle for a first freshener has done a great job.  These guys are horses 




 



 



 



 

So, looking at those two guys and you understand why we haven't seen ClaraBelles udder with any milk in it for a long time.
Super excited about this first freshener.  Her mom is Zamia our best girl, and it appears that ClaraBelle has the same udder.   Of course, not the capacity of her mom at this point, but the shape and super teats her mom has.
In this picture she was only about 8 hours full, and still kind of stressed over moving the kids.
But, I think you can see what I mean.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 6, 2015)

very nice looking kids she raised!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 6, 2015)

She looks nice! And those babies are big. 

I had to band Caspian (Orchid's last baby here) at 10 weeks. He was getting very serious with the girls. Of coarse our huge 11 week Lamancha doeling told him how it was in no uncertain terms, but we have a 6 week old girl too. I already have a deposit on him as a pet and his brothers are both gone to their new homes and the other babies are younger and need to be with mom, so there was really no where to separate him with other babies. That, and I'm enjoying not milking 6 goats at night. (I'm milking 6 in the morning and 2 at night.)


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Neat!! What time in June? Mine are due then too!
> Congrats on all the kids, and sorry about the one that you lost!



I think mid June
Will have to check the dates


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think mid June
> Will have to check the dates


 Cool! Mine are around that time too!! 17th and the 20th, but they could go earlier!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2015)

Yayy
My Alfalfa guy baled 275 bales today
Picking some up tomorrow


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 7, 2015)

Our last one is due June 30th


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 3, 2015)

When I logged on these pics were scrolling across the top.
We had some pretty babies this year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2015)

I like to click on the scrolling photos too! 
Yes you did have some cutie pies!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 3, 2015)

@Dogma 
@Ericka 

Goat lesson alert.

Hey, this would be a good read for you.
All of the highs and a few lows you should be prepared for.
We had a great year with kids this year.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

Gonna add @thailand as well. Hope you enjoy reading OneFineAcre's journey last spring


----------



## Ericka (Dec 6, 2015)

now I must scroll back to the beginning of the year and re-live all your highs and lows! wish me luck


----------



## Ericka (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you for the post to add me to watch your journey! I learned so many new things  like freshening is a word, fined boned is a term of endearment to call your doe, something about ligamets... seems important. 

Standing to have a baby is "normal" UGH I could hardly law down! I wanted to crawl out of my own skin LOL 

OFA has some insane luck with kidding times! All during the day, all super fast, and heck even built a stall an hour before it was needed. Crazy! I also love all the goats names. Ginger, Moonpie, Clara Belle, Big Brown!

I officially love ALL baby goat pictures and watching this has made me love their sweet mommas all the more for dealing with this. Those quads were huge to be inside her belly 0_0

Lets face it we all Love Maurine too! Whew good momma goat there!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2015)

OFA has been lucky. Mine like nights...   I have cameras that I set up in the barn so I can watch from the house and only go out if needed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2015)

babsbag said:


> OFA has been lucky. Mine like nights...   I have cameras that I set up in the barn so I can watch from the house and only go out if needed.



LOL Babs- it's a Nigerian thing... they are great fast kidders!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 7, 2015)

I have had some literally be in labor all day and not kid until midnight. Fortunately once they start they usually get it over fairly quickly.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 27, 2016)

pictures were scrolling on top of my page tonight and I just had to check them out. What gorgeous kids you had last year!


----------

